# Bay Laurel



## treegod (Jul 10, 2016)

Is bay laurel good for feeding goats in large amounts? Every day I have to get some branches and give them to my goat, but there's some good sized laurels that I've leaving alone for a long while. I have to cut them down (too close to the house for fire security), so this would be hitting two birds with one stone.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 10, 2016)

From what I can see, it's not listed under any category, so I would imagine it's fine. Like anything though, I'd feed it in moderation.  http://poisonousplants.ansci.cornell.edu/goatlist.html


----------



## treegod (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks. I know my goat eats it when we go out with her, but that's when it's mixed with other stuff she's eating. But some days she stays in her pen and I have to take her food. I may start one branch at a time with others and see how she reacts.


----------

